

Show HN: Optimizing MySQL Performance at Scale with Anemometer - shivalry
http://tech.blog.box.com/2012/12/optimizing-mysql-performance-at-scale-with-anemometer-2/

======
shreyasn
Really helpful article. Thanks Gavin!

